# Good find - What are your favourite shopping sites?



## Jaaanikas (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey,

Just wanted to ask what online shopping sites do you use? 

I tend to look something new @ shoptrap.com

J


----------



## Aalia Nebhan (Jan 21, 2014)

*harveyprince.com*

It is like having a department store on your desktop, where you can buy all the lovely perfumes and fragrances.


----------



## lebeautydiaries (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been obsessing over NecessaryClothing.com as of lately.


----------



## pseudorocknroll (Jan 22, 2014)

Dollskill.com
Nastygal.com

Toofastapparel.com

Angryyoungandpoor.com

Serpentineclothing.com

Tragicbeautiful.com

Urbanoutfitters.com

Sourpussclothing.com

Babygirlboutique.com

Jawbreakerclothing.com


----------



## marie4u (Feb 6, 2014)

ebay.com


----------



## SarahNull (Feb 10, 2014)

Nordstrom (www.nordstrom.com)

Haute Look (www.hautelook.com)

Betsey Johnson (www.betseyjohnson.com)

Hot Miami Styles (www.hotmiamistyles.com)

Bebe (www.bebe.com)

eBay (www.ebay.com)

Sexy Dresses (www.sexydresses.com)

Cocktail Dresses (www.cocktaildresses.com)

BCBG (www.bcbg.com)

Juicy Couture (www.juicycouture.com)

Sak's Fifth Avenue (www.saks.com)

Herve Leger (www.herveleger.com)

Bloomingdales (www.bloomingdales.com)

Christian Louboutin (www.christianlouboutin.com)

Amiclubwear (www.amiclubwear.com)

Boston Proper (www.bostonproper.com)

Sephora (www.sephora.com)

Lord &amp; Taylor (www.lordandtaylor.com)

Fredericks of Hollywood (www.fredericks.com)

Victoria's Secret (www.victoriassecret.com)

Yandy (www.yandy.com)

Steve Madden (www.stevemadden.com)

Guess by Marciano (www.guessbymarciano.com)

Chinese Laundry (www.chineselaundry.com)

Rue 21 (www.rue21.com)

10-15 Store (www.1015store.com)

15 Dollar Store (www.15dollarstore.com)

10 Dollar Mall (www.10dollarmall.com)

Clothing Under 10 (www.clothingunder10.com)

How Cool (www.howcool.com)

Od Girl (www.odgirl.com)

Vanity (www.vanity.com)

Singer 22 (www.singer22.com)

Charlotte Russe (www.charlotterusse.com)

Deb (www.debshops.com)

J Crew (www.jcrew.com)

Corset Story (www.corset-story.com)

Miss Circle (www.misscircle.com)

Ed Hardy (www.edhardyshop.com)

American Eagle (www.ae.com)

Old Navy (www.oldnavy.com)

MMA Warehouse (www.mmawarehouse.com)

Icing (www.icing.com)

Sammy Dress (www.sammydress.com)

Mart of China (www.martofchina.com)

Korean Fashion Store (www.koreanfashionstore.com)

Yes Style (www.yesstyle.com)

Raffaello Network (http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/)

Jimmy Choo (www.jimmychoo.com)

Born Pretty Store (www.***************.com)

Styles For Less (www.stylesforless.com)

OASAP (www.oasap.com)

Unique Vintage (www.unique-vintage.com)

Her Room (www.herroom.com)

La Redoute (www.laredoute.com)

Skin1 (www.skin1.com)

Beauty.com (www.beauty.com)

Shoptiques (www.shoptiques.com)

Zappos (www.zappos.com)

Amazon (www.amazon.com)

Zazzle (www.zazzle.com)

Overstock (www.overstock.com)

just to name a few...


----------



## Alice Jones (Feb 11, 2014)

I use www.haircurltool.com to bought Babyliss hair curl tool.


----------



## melliemelissa (Feb 12, 2014)

Not a particular website, I only shop by my mood.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 13, 2014)

Deb, 599fashion and amazon are my favorites.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Feb 16, 2014)

Amazon, Ebay, Zalore are among my favorites. But of course there are many shops online that cater our needs from beauty and skin care, Fuss free facial masks health and wellness, Ear Candling, shoes and bags, gadgets and home appliances and even groceries and food stuffs.


----------



## fashion1 (Feb 18, 2014)

endlessbeautystore.com


----------



## makingme (Feb 21, 2014)

Online shopping?!  My fav...
I'd like to recommend this for you  http://fashion.tinydeal.com/?px1roy0
This is where I've got many experiences in buying my dresses...a reliable online shop in my view.
The greatest attractiveness for me is its low and affordable price ...


----------



## mdelecruz (Apr 6, 2014)

modaoperandi.com they offer pre-order runway items from clothes to shoes , they also ship internationally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Whitehurst (May 13, 2014)

I used to ebay and amazon.


----------



## Maris Crane (May 21, 2014)

The Outnet

Shopbop

ssense 

JCrew/JCrew Factory 

American Apparel


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 4, 2014)

Asos, jcrew, madewell, Baukjen


----------



## Perfume (Jun 8, 2014)

I've never purchased from here but I am mesmerized by all of their clothes. ModCloth.com


----------



## pkrm (Jul 13, 2014)

I'd like to recommend this for you  http://comprarbaratosmoviles.com/moviles-octa-core
This is where I've got many experiences in buying my dresses...a reliable online shop in my view.
The greatest attractiveness for me is its low and affordable price

http://movilesbaratoschinos.com/


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 17, 2014)

no particular site, but I have to add that I love the sound of these sites.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## haidi (Jul 24, 2014)

romwe.com and asos are great!


----------

